# Am I SOL?



## JrodBones (May 6, 2014)

Hello gents,

So I had my plan of action all ironed out and started putting it into action, but now I think I may have hit a dead end. 

I'm wrapping up 8 years in the USMC-R and set the goal to go 11B in the guard with the  hopes to try out for either sniper school or attend an SFRE.

I talked to a recruiter and started my paperwork. He said there was a new tattoo policy heading down the pipeline so I needed to hurry,  so I did. I did everything he asked,  but then he disappeared.  I called, left voicemails, text messaged and emailed but never heatd back, so I called another recruiter. I was informed that this new tattoo pokicy dropped on the 30th and I'm out of regs.

Is there anything at all that I can do? Any waivers offered or anything with a specialized unit like SF?

Any advice, help, or contacts will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 18echo (Jun 22, 2014)

There are no "unit-specific" waivers for the new tattoo policy.
There are several options, such as tattoo removal.
My advice; decide on a course of action. "try out for either sniper school or attend an SFRE" are two very different options.

You can attend a SFRE as a civilian, to see how you do. If you pass, and can get in compliance with the new tat policy, you can get loaded right into an NG SF company for SFAS and SFQC.


----------

